# HTTP Authentifizierung weiter geben



## mad-din (21. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab hier in erster Linie ein kleines Sicherheitsproblem und ein optisches Problem ist es auch noch. Also Folgendes: Es gibt einen Context, nennen wir ihn MAIN. Dieser Context stellt mehr oder weniger eine Schnittstelle zu den einzelnen Anwendungen dar, die alle in einem eigenem Context untergebracht sind. MAIN besteht also aus 3 Frames, einem Header, links einer Baumnavigation und dem Content. In diesem Content-Bereich werden dann die Anwendungen geladen, die meist unter einem anderem Context angelegt sind. 

Jetzt ist es so, dass sich der Anwender bei MAIN über eine HTTP-Authentifizierung anmeldet und eine Anwendung auswählt. Diese Anwendung kann auch direkt aufgerufen werden und dadurch, dass sie direkt aufgerufen werden kann, benötigt sie ebenfalls eine HTTP-Authentifzierung. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass sie in den meisten Fällen über MAIN augerufen wird und da hat man sich ja schon angemeldet, es erscheint aber beim Aufruf erneut die Abfrage nach Benutzername und Kenntwort. 

Kann ich der anderen Anwendung jetzt irgendwie sagen, dass sich der Benutzer schon über HTTP authentifiziert hat und die Abfrage nicht mehr gestellt werden muss?

Danke & viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## HLX (21. Nov 2007)

Handelt es sich um Java-Webanwendungen? Falls ja, werden die einzelnen Anwendungen als eine Web-Anwendung (WAR) deployed?


----------



## mad-din (21. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Ja, sind alles Java-Anwendungen. Es gibt aber mehrere WebArchive. Ein Archiv für MAIN (eigener Context im Tomcat) und für jede Anwendung einen eigenen Context. Beispiel:

Tomcat webapps-Verzeichnis:

 - MAIN
 - Anwendung1
 - Anwendung2
 - Anwendung3


Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## maki (21. Nov 2007)

Such doch mal nach SSO (SingleSignOn) für Tomcat da sollte es schon das eine oder andere geben.


----------



## mad-din (21. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Danke, wieder was gelernt  Auch wenn es mich in meinem Fall nicht weiterbringt, da ich gemerkt habe, dass die Authentifizierung der MAIN-Anwendung nicht über die Tomcat-Methode gemacht wird, sondern selbst geschrieben wurde. Von daher funktioniert das mit dem SingleSignOn leider nicht. Aber falls ich bei einem anderem Projekt SingleSignOn benötige, weiß ich jetzt wie es funktioniert 

Dankeschön!

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

